# Sealing/waterproofing shiplap clad workshop



## Chrisp (3 Apr 2012)

Hi guys
I have recently fitted a new door and window to my shiplap clad workshop, And on removing the inside walls due to leaks,I can see daylight through some of the cladding joints, what is the best way of sealing these gaps from inside to hopefully make them watertight?
Regards
Chris.


----------



## deserter (3 Apr 2012)

When I did mine a few years ago I used a cartridge tube of putty I had laying around, it's held up well still in the joints and flexible.


----------



## CHJ (3 Apr 2012)

Sorry to say I don't think you will ever achieve a perfect seal from the inside, the shiplap will more than likely move considerably with weather changes. Are you seeing gaps along the horizontal laps or do you have end to end joint gaps between planks ?
To overcome this a vapor barrier/waterproof membrane is normally fixed to the frame before fixing boards to shed any blown snow or water.
Any barrier material tacked to the frames inside will only shed it as far as the bottom rail, and the frame upright outer face will still be prone to water ingress if it's wind blown up past the overlaps.


----------



## Chrisp (4 Apr 2012)

Thanks Chas,
The Slats are horizontal and the gaps are between here, No barrier, the guy who made it stuffed it full of insulation material which I am in the process of removing as it is probably acting as a sponge, I think that as I'm planning on re-wrapping the workshop next year I will remedy what I can now and waterproof before re-cladding.
Regards Chris.


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2012)

Chris, whenever we did a shiplap on the farm that required better water shedding than the average barn, we used roofing felt or in later years nylon reinforced rick sheeting, items that were always to hand for quick fixes. 
Just done similar in my wood shed, you can just see it at the back of the internal shot HERE


----------



## Chrisp (4 Apr 2012)

Thanks Chas,
Think I might give that a try, it's not as bad as I thought, just need some repairs to start as it's about 10 years old and want wel looked after, at least the summer is here bringing all that dry weather!......
Chris.


----------

